# Grandpa's pocket watch - identification please



## lewisb123 (Nov 13, 2015)

Howdy,

I have recently inherited a family heirloom. I've been told it's pretty worthless, which is of no consequence to me. It'd just be nice to know a little history on it. From a bit of internet trawling I have found that it's from the Wales branch of Smiths because of the MADE IN GT BRITAIN inscription. It also has deep blue hands, which I'm not sure are original. Can take a better photo of this if it is of interest.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rv36rrp3nsvcjed/IMG_2317.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w8gm9rcydx2qaa3/IMG_2319.JPG?dl=0

If anyone has some further details or sites to do research within, then that'd be much appreciated.

Cheers!

Also, zoom on the MADE IN GT BRITAIN here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jx6ji95tzzyzpbz/IMG_2317_crop.jpg?dl=0


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Lewis, welcome to the forum, have you seen The Tick-Tock ?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum; grand dads pocket watch and possibly his watch fob, is a great start to a watch collection. - vinn


----------



## lewisb123 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome *mach 0.0013137 and vinn!*

I have had a look at Tick-Tock in my initial searches, and although it's a great bit of content about the brand, I was hoping for more specifics on the model itself. Is this possible anywhere or do you chaps reckon I'm following a dead trail?

Cheers


----------

